# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Donjon] Fournaise des Lamentations : sortez les mouchoirs.

## Snydlock

Vu qu'avec Sahifel, on a fait ce donjon en exploration, c'est l'occasion d'ouvrir un topic dédié à cette antre de douleur.


Donc je commence avec  *le* *deuxième chemin* *en mode exploration* (objectif : libérer les draguerres de leurs méchants oppresseurs) :

Choses à savoir :
- il n'y a qu'un seul TP donc en cas de wipe c'est retour à la case départ
 - les monstres à focus en priorité absolue sont les Atomiseurs draguerres qui filent des buffs et les Grenadiers draguerres qui font de gros dégâts en AoE
- un vocal et un groupe équilibré de lvl80 est fortement conseillé (évitez les pick up)
- un guerrier avec l'Etendar peut être utile pour rez les PNJ.

Déroulement du donjon :
- Libération des camarades draguerres :C'est facile, au début vous rencontrez quelques groupes de draguerres puis vous affrontez un* boss draguerre de catégorie "violet"*.
Il frappe fort et c'est un sac à PV. Mais si vous faites attention et que vous ressusciter vos alliés, ça passe sans problème.
Ensuite vous devrez vaincre *4 boss de catégorie "or"* qui sont accompagnés de mobs "argent". Mais ça va, ils sont séparés en 4 groupes, tout ira bien si vous tuez les Grenadiers en premier.
De plus, les draguerres libérés vous aideront.- Vaincre les esclavagistes : Les choses se corsent. Pour commencer, vous devrez *escortez un PNJ* pour qu'il ouvre la porte.
Des draguerres poperont sur le chemin, au début ça ira mais sur la fin, le risque de wipe est important.
Dans ce cas là, ce n'est pas grave, vous n'aurez qu'à rez le PNJ après avoir tuer les mobs gênants.
Derrière la porte que le PNJ ouvrera, un groupe de draguerres vous agressera lâchement. Tuez-les.
Ensuite vous arrivez dans une grande pièce pleine de mobs qui font des rondes.
L'objectif est de *tuer un golem draguerre*.
La difficulté est qu'outre le fait que vous risquez d'aggro les autres mobs, le boss s'entoure de temps en temps d'une barrière qui le rend invulnérable.
Cette barrière pourra être détruite si vous l'attirez dans une machine de concassage mais vous pouvez aussi mourir avec. Donc prudence.

Bravo, vous avez tué ce boss, maintenant vous devez *traverser la pièce avec les PNJ*.
Sauf que voilà, ils y a des rondes de mobs.
Vous pouvez les tuer en pensant bien à les pull, car en cas d'aggro d'autres groupes, vous êtes fichus.
Ou bien les évitez en trouvant la faille dans les rondes. (Et si les PNJ meurent dans l’opération, l'Etendar du guerrier peut être utile.)
Mais avant ça, je conseille à certains de prendre des "pierres luminescentes".
Car pour ouvrir la porte, il vous faudra un certain nombre de ces pierres.
Le problème est qu'elles sont dans la pièce avec les rondes de mobs.
Si vous les avez tués tout va bien sinon un bon timing sera nécessaire.- Vaincre le ministre truc :Faites une prière, fermez le canal guilde, débranchez le téléphone, menottez et ballonniez votre conjoint(e).
Vous entrez dans la dernière partie du donjon et vous avez déjà pris une bonne heure et demi pour arriver là mais tout ce que vous avez fait jusqu'à maintenant était facile.
Car c'est là que les choses sérieuses commencent.

Déjà, un groupe de mobs vous barre la route, vous pouvez les tuer mais ne les sous-estimez pas, ils font affreusement mal.
Sinon, évitez-les par les côtés.
Vous arrivez dans une grande pièce dans laquelle il y a des *canons gardés par des mobs*, détruisez-les tous mais attention car ceux qui sont à proximité vont vous tirez dessus.
Dans cette pièce, il y a aussi *5-6 golems draguerres*. Ainsi que le ministre sur une plateforme mais il ne fera rien.
Ces golems font très mal, renversent et font pop des draguerres mais leur vie descend relativement vite.
Tuez-les un par un en envoyant tout ce que vous avez et en restant assez loin d'eux pour pas vous faire reverser et éclater mais tout en restant assez proches du lieu d'engagement pour que ces idiots ne reset pas et ne récupèrent pas toute leur vie en quelques secondes.

Une fois tout ça fait, le ministre descendra de sa plateforme et *2 golems asura* poperont. Ils sont différents, l'un est plus solide et attaque au CaC tandis que l'autre est plus fragile mais fait des AoE.
Le ministre est considéré comme allié donc vous ne pourrez taper que les golems.
Mais attention, cette raclure rend invulnérable les golems chacun leur tour par intervalles de 15 s.
Et comme si c'était pas assez compliqué comme ça, vous devez *tuer les 2 golems dans un intervalle de temps très proche*.
En effet, si l'un des deux n'a plus de vie, il se rendra invulnérable et récupérera sa vie en quelques secondes. (Vous devrez donc tuez l'autre pendant ce temps.)
Notez cependant que si cela arrive, le ministre cessera de filer le buff d’invulnérabilité. C'est déjà ça.

Si vous survivez à tout ça, félicitation, vous avez libéré les draguerres de leurs oppresseurs vous pouvez maintenant inscrire ce chemin de la Fournaise des Lamentations dans le top des donjons les plus traumatisants de GW2.


En espérant avoir été assez clair et que ça vous sera utile.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Youhouu.
Des volontaires pour la Fournaise en Histoire, en fin d'aprèm, vers 17H ?
Need copaings  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Ah donc c'est le chemin 2 celui là... On l'a fait avec des canards first time vers 00h. Ohlala, comme on a souffert. On a été même obligé de passer en full fufu un groupe qui nous arrachez la tête avec toutes leurs AoE. 
Les deux boss de fin sont très difficile d'ailleurs quand on ne connait pas la strat. Le robot AoE qui en lance une toutes les 5 secondes te mettant mid life... Quand on l'a vu la première fois se régénérer à fond... On a pleuré. 
Heureusement pour nous ils sont devenus beaucoup moins fort dès lors qu'on en a tombé un au moins une fois. Après ça devient plus long qu'autre chose. 
Chemin de merde !  ::P:

----------


## kino128

C'est moi ou tous les donjons sont pénibles ? J'en ai jamais fait, mais je vois que des gens se plaindre que c'est chiant ET dur.

----------


## olih

> C'est moi ou tous les donjons sont pénibles ? J'en ai jamais fait, mais je vois que des gens se plaindre que c'est chiant ET dur.


C'est dur.
Chiant ça dépend.
Mais ça peut être super marrant.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est effectivement assez difficile, mais pour le coup c'est aussi très gratifiant quand on arrive au bout, et puis y'a moyen si on reste dans un esprit bon enfant de bien de marrer.

----------


## Maderone

Il n'y a que certains chemins qui soient vraiment dur. Sinon les donjons sont un plaisir que je renouvelle presque tous les soirs. C'est étrange parce que c'est plutôt répétitif, mais le simple fait d'être avec des gens, de déconner ensemble, de parler, lié à des donjons divers et variés que ce soit en terme de gameplay ou d'environnement c'est un plaisir. Quelques fois je fais de la découverte. Et honnêtement les premières fois avec des canards dont c'est également la première fois, c'est le meilleur. Vous découvrez en même temps, tentez de trouver des solutions, essayez divers trucs pour voir si ça marche ou non. 
Non non, ne te fie pas à ces messages, les donjons sont très plaisant à faire et refaire sans avoir l'impression de se faire chier soir après soir.

----------


## olih

Et après, on découvre des pièces cachées bizarres 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais vide

 ou encore un event à déclencher que peu de monde connait 

Spoiler Alert! 


des Fantome qui popent quand on touche une torche

, ou encore de faire combattre deux boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


et tout ça dans la version explo d'ascalon.

----------


## kino128

Ah merci ! Ca me redonne envie... 
D'ailleurs j'ai le niveau pour le premier. Faut compter combien de temps pour les catacombes en mode histoire ?

----------


## Snydlock

> C'est moi ou tous les donjons sont pénibles ? J'en ai jamais fait, mais je vois que des gens se plaindre que c'est chiant ET dur.


Seulement quelques uns sont des purges.
Les autres, si on connait la strat, ça passe tout seul.

----------


## olih

Et maintenant on gagne du karma en finissant un donjon  ::lol:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est moi ou tous les donjons sont pénibles ? J'en ai jamais fait, mais je vois que des gens se plaindre que c'est chiant ET dur.


J'veux pas me prononcer sur l'intégralité (je n'ai fait que les 3 premiers), mais pour l'instant, en comparaison avec les instances de Secret World, je les trouve franchement pas terrible, surtout au niveau des boss.
Dans TSW chaque combat de bosse impliquait une stratégie, y'avait des "events" en plein combat qui rythmait tout ça. Là les boss sont des sacs à PV qui collent des mandales à one-shot (ou presque) et rien d'autre.

Ceci-dit je réitère ma demande pour défourailler la Fournaise en fin d'aprèm, genre 17h30. Des volontaires ? Neeeed friends  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ceci-dit je réitère ma demande pour défourailler la Fournaise en fin d'aprèm, genre 17h30. Des volontaires ? Neeeed friends


Si tu disais 18h30, je t'accompagnerai avec plaisir, mais à 17h30/17h45 je quitte mon boulo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah si ça peut se torcher en 1h-1h15  pas de problème.
Après je vais bouffer. Oui parce que madame mange tôt, une vraie petite vieille.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bah si ça peut se torcher en 1h-1h15  pas de problème.


J'ai peur que ca fasse court, d'autant que je ne l'ai encore jamais fait.

----------


## olih

Le plus dur, c'est l'avant dernier boss et ses golems :fear:.

----------


## olih

On a fait la fournaise aujourd'hui en histoire et... même pas de mort sur Kudu et ses golems  :Emo: , c'était beau, du grand art.

----------


## Aghora

Comment vous avez fait  ::o:  ?

----------


## Maderone

Idem, je veux savoir  ::o:  !

----------


## olih

On a géré  :Cigare: .
Quelques murs de renvoi aide énormément.

----------


## Maderone

Si je traduis bien, vous avez utilisé un exploit ?  ::w00t:: 
On s'adresse à qui pour les bans ?

----------


## olih

Un exploit ?  :tired: 
Tu ne connais pas les murs mesmer (et gardien?) ? Ça marche sur les archers, et sur les golems qui balancent des trucs.
Si t'as l'occasion, prend un mesmer, le golem qui balance les aoe de feu, met lui dessus le dome du mesmer au bon moment et regarde le se bruler la gueule avec ses propres lancer.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh ouai, et même que les murs de renvoie (ou plutôt mur de réflexion), bah c'était les miens, et ils ont bien donné à réfléchir aux golems (je m'excuse pour cette blague lamentable)

----------


## Maderone

Je te taquine Olih. Maintenant que tu le dis, je me souviens que ma deuxième fois nous avions un mesmer. Le renvoie n'était pas très utile en fait, vu qu'il était tout seul, donc  un seul sort de 6 secondes toutes les 45 secondes, c'est pas ce qui allait sauver le combat quoi  :^_^:

----------

